# Fraps aufnehmen, 60 FPS [HD]



## jiveart (14. November 2012)

Moin liebe Community,

ich hab ne Frage. Ich spiele seit gestern Black Ops 2 und nehme dazu Videos auf. (Black Ops 2 auf Ultra Settings, ruckelfrei)

Ich weiß es gibt tausende Threads zu dem Thema FRAPS, aufnehmen und ruckeln aber ich hab ne etwas andere Frage.

Ich nehme zurzeit mit 60 FPS und Fullscreen auf, die Aufnahmen sind mega flüssig und top Qualität.

Ingame merke ich kaum etwas vom Aufnehmen.. aaaber es besteht trotzdem ein kleiner Unterschied zum normalen Spielen ohne Aufnehmen.
Also es ruckelt nicht aber es ist halt nicht 100% flüssig, so wie ich halt normal spiele 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das man kein Unterschied merkt ob ich jetzt spiele und aufnehme oder nur spiele?

Mein System:

Core i5 3570k @ 3,4 GHz
MSI z77a-gd65 Mainboard
Nvidia GTX660
16 GB DDR3 RAM 1600
BeQuiet Pure Power 630 Watt
Vertex G2 120 GB SDD (Spiele, Fraps und Windows drauf am laufen, super schnell!)
1 TB Festplatte

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps! 

Liebe Grüße,

jive


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2012)

Du könntest versuchen dem Spiel und Fraps unterschiedliche CPU-Kerne zuzuweisen. Außerdem ist es sehr hilfreich (vor allem bei Open World Spielen), wenn man mit Fraps auf einer zweiten Festplatte aufnimmt ... halt nicht die, auf der das Spiel installiert ist. Ansonsten kann man da nicht viel machen. Ein bisschen Leistung frisst Fraps halt immer, vor allem, wenn man mit hoher Bildrate und Auflösung aufnimmt. Aber Fraps ist da noch gutmütig im Vergleich zu anderen Screencapture Programmen.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. November 2012)

Andere Festplatte hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen, ein kleiner Einfluss des Aufnahmeprogramms lässt sich jedoch nie wirklich ganz vermeiden. Wenn du wirklich willst, dass dein PC davon größtenteils unbeeinflusst wird, dann musst du wohl eine externe bzw. Hardwarelösung finden, das ist dann aber schon eher was professionelles und auch geldaufwendiges.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

Es wäre auch denkbar, dass die FPS vom Spiel nicht zu den 60 aufgenommenen "passen" - ich mein: wenn Du im Spiel zB 55 FPS hast, dann geht das nicht mit 60 Aufnahme-FPS aus, und Du wirst ab und an mal pro Sekunde kurz nur 10FPS in der Aufnahme haben, damit das ausgeglichen wird.

Was auch noch sein kann ist natürlich, dass Du beim Spielen viel mehr als 60 FPS hast und daher in der Aufnahme natürlich "nur" 60.


Ach ja: es kann auch am Video selbst liegen - vlt isses nach einer Umwandlung auch flüssiger. Ich glaub FRAPS nimmt auch sehr "ungünstig" aus, die Dateien werden extrem groß - vlt kommt der PC oder die player-Software da einfach nicht immer ganz nach? 1


----------



## jiveart (14. November 2012)

Also ich speicher auf meiner internen 1 TB festplatte und nehme von der SSD auf 

Im spiel habe ich standardmäßig 60 FPS, durchgehend 

@Herrboy
Das Video ist flüssig, nur ingame ist es halt minimal bemerkbar das ich aufnehme.

Also müsste ich mir schon mehr Hardware anschaffen damit es komplett flüssig laufen würde? schade eig


----------



## hifumi (14. November 2012)

Du könntest es mal mit einem anderen Programm probieren, wie z.B. dxtory. Dort kannst du angeblich auch mit 30 FPS aufnehmen aber mit 60 FPS spielen, während Fraps die angezeigten FPS dann auch auf 30 runterschraubt. Soll heißen das angezeigte Bild ist bei dxtory wohl vom aufgenommenen Video losgelöster als bei Fraps. Vielleicht hilfts auch wenn du mit 60 FPS aufnimmst.


----------



## jiveart (14. November 2012)

Ich werde mir das Programm später direkt mal anschauen, danke


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

Ach so, BEIM Spielen ruckt es, aber das VIdeo ist okay? Das könnte in der Tat an der Festplatte liegen, wenn das Spiel und Fraps auf der gleichen drauf sind. Deaktviere aber auch mal ALLE anderen Tools, auch zB VIrenscanner.


----------

